# How to Create a Cron Job in cPanel?



## Hostechsupport (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Click on the "Cron Jobs" icon inside cPanel, under Advanced.

2. Make sure the current email address is valid. If not, enter a new email and click the "Update Email" button.

3. Select the Common Setting you want. This will automatically change the other time settings.

4. Alternatively, you may adjust the individual time settings. Minute, Hour, Day, Month and Weekday can be modified to achieve your goal.

5. In the input box to the right of "Command", type the name of the file type, then add a space and provide the path to the file which you would like the command to run.

6. Click the "Add New Cron Job" button.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This thread is not for Windows or Macs. Usual application is Unix /Linux.


----------

